# Intermittent limping. Luxating Patella?



## DecentDoggie (May 28, 2018)

Hi Forum,
Long time reader, first time poster here.
My pup is 3.5 years old and we have noticed intermittently he limps for the past year. 2 months ago we cut his hair very short and noticed one front leg in misalignment with the other, pointing inwards.

Is this a common problem with cockapoos? He seems to be in a lot of pain in the past 2 days, and has difficulty going up the stairs.

Any advice? I was watching this video here about the topic: 




She is recommending oral joint support supplements. I am curious what other fellow cockapoo owners here would suggest

thank you


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd start with a vet that specializes in joint issues. There might be a simple fix or something that needs medical intervention.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes definitely start with a vet who can diagnose the problem. Limping and struggling to go up stairs will mean he is in quite a lot of pain and that can all be helped once you know what you are dealing with. 

Luxating patella is generally back legs rather than front and in inwards turned front leg might be a pull or might be something more serious but until you visit a vet you will not know.

Molly has had more than her fair share of joint problems. She has had a slipped disc in her back which hurt her a lot and also suffered with luxating patella for years which for a long time we treated with physio and last year she had surgery on one of her legs.


----------

